# Kernel 2.6.17-r8 not working

## Let_Me_Be

After compiling kernel and trying to boot I got these errors: http://paste.uni.cc/10207

Emerge info: http://paste.uni.cc/10208

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, save your current configuration of the kernel & try the following:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ../config-current

make clean mrproper

cp ../config-current .config

make && make modules modules_install install
```

then tell, what happens

or:

if you've copied your configuration from an old kernel:

just clean up & set your settings:

```
make clean mrproper

make menuconfig

make && make modules modules_install install
```

----------

## Let_Me_Be

Still the same.

----------

## zAfi

did you renew the symlink to the new kernel? And then rebuilt the kernel...

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 linux

cd linux

#do this only if you e.g. upgrade from 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 /-r4 or 2.6.16-gentoo-r13

#otherwise do as posted before...or as you always do...go build your kernel

cp ../old-kernel/.config .config

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

#mount boot and copy the kernel

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-name

```

GL

[edit] and don't forget to upgrade your grub.conf to match the new kernel!!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, that's strange

are those modules which cause those errors ?

if yes, try compiling them in

----------

## Let_Me_Be

Well, they are modules, but if I compile them in they doesn't seem to work (well it's not a block bug for me, I can stick with an older version of kernel for a while, but it is realy odd). Doesn't work stands for: no network interfaces working (eth0,1 doesn't exist). Maybe I just turned off or on something what I shouldn't (I did a cleanup of my kernel config, removing lot of unnecesary stuff).

----------

## mudrii

can you post 

```
sed -e 's/#.*//;/^\s*$/d' "$@" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and check grub.conf > just in case  :Wink: 

----------

## Let_Me_Be

Ok, here it is: http://paste.uni.cc/10237

----------

## mudrii

could you post lspci -vvv 

I think you have too many stuff compile in kernel that you do not need .

Try to clean .config from you kernel and reemerge gentoo-sources  2.6.17-r8

compile

make clean && make && make modules_install

and try again with disable coldplug and hotplug and use modprobe to load the appropriate drivers for network card usb firewire sound etc.

----------

## onlinepancakes

2.6.18 just hit the portage tree for Gentoo sources. Maybe you could try it? It is masked with a ~x86 though but may be better than the 2.6.17-r8 one.

----------

## Let_Me_Be

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> could you post lspci -vvv 
> 
> I think you have too many stuff compile in kernel that you do not need .
> 
> Try to clean .config from you kernel and reemerge gentoo-sources  2.6.17-r8
> ...

 

Well, that's the problem with my kernel, I have a realy nice kernel configuration on my server, but I'm not able to keep my desktop kernel clean. The thing is that I can't find a tool that will configure my kernel according to my hardware (genkernel does something similar, but not exactly) and keep all (posible usable) plugable stuff in modules, I supose that there isn't any, because it would need a good hardware database (which doesn't exist).

My lspci: http://paste.uni.cc/10259

----------

## mudrii

BTW it was released Kenrel gentoo-sources 2.6.18 you could try it.

And use genkernel it will clean a little bit you .config

----------

